# LED strip with Foglights



## TKECruze (Oct 23, 2011)

was wondering. has anyone seen a cruze with foglights on and instead of the chrome outline, inserting a led strip on both sides of the foglight. just a thought. i think it would look pretty nice. someone let me kno if they have an idea of how to do this. i really wanna try it. especially after installing some HID xenons on my fogs and headlights


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Myself and another member tried this before, basically putting LED strips where the fog lights would normally go. There are some mockup photos in my gallery.
Unfortunately the project looked pretty bad, I'm not a great fabricator and decided to scrap the idea b/c it looked too "home made"


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Theres a company that sells "strip" LED foglights specifically for the cruze. but this is instead of the OEM ones, not in addition too


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i get compliments all the time on my 30 dollar leds i put under the headlights.


----------



## TKECruze (Oct 23, 2011)

yea that actually looks nice good job with that.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

if u go to youtube and search MrCruze87 u can see how the led lights look and how to install them . they look great


----------



## CruzeNStyle (Dec 24, 2011)

Cruzeman,
Those look SHARP bro! Do you have a link to where you purchased those and how'd you wire them? so they stay on during the day?


----------



## rue2323 (Feb 4, 2012)

Could you post how you installed these I would like to do the same to my Cruze as well


----------



## rlw_1224 (Nov 1, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> i get compliments all the time on my 30 dollar leds i put under the headlights.


Can you put up some more pics of this? Like where you ran wires, etc. Thanks


----------

